# Sony Medium Format Camera



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

According to Sonyalpharumors, Sony may announce a Medium Format camera ... that' interesting ... they are also running a vote if one would buy a Sony Medium Format Camera if it came with a fixed lens (like Sony RX1) for $5000 ... I voted No, but would you buy a $5000 RX camera with fixed lens and Sony's new medium format sensor? 

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr3-surprising-rumor-first-hints-about-a-sony-medium-format-camera/


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 25, 2014)

fixed lens, 5000$.... no.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> fixed lens, 5000$.... no.


I'd rather save some more and buy one of the great big whites


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 25, 2014)

No... I'm satisfied with FF sensor size, and Sony sensor are great. I'd rather buy more lenses for a a7 system.


----------



## traingineer (Mar 25, 2014)

I've seen a reputable camera store sell a Hasselblad 500C/M with a 150mm F4 lens and a film back for 500$ (CAD) pretty gud deal.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 26, 2014)

hard fixed lens...NO
BUT, if it's a funky fast prime (35-50mm) on a fully articulated bellows mount... MAYbe.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Mar 26, 2014)

If Canon or Nikon released a $5000 MF camera, I'd consider buying it. But I wouldn't invest $5000 in Sony, as few years later they'll decide it's not going anywhere and stop maintaining these cameras.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2014)

From a business standpoint I don't get it 
A company that's already bleeding money out of its butt hole
Getting into a niche market that is also struggling to make money....


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 26, 2014)

I would definitely be interested in learning more about this.

I really like what Sony has been doing of late with regards to their cameras (and phones), and I expect to see more and more of them in the pro field as we move forward.

They need to expand their lens line, offer new pro models etc. But a US$5,000 MF camera would be of interest for sure. I voted, "Yes".


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> From a business standpoint I don't get it
> 
> Getting into a niche market that is also struggling to make money....


+1 ... Although I like what Sony is trying to do with all sorts of innovative stuff, I think they are not doing it because of "innovation" per se, but it seems more out of desperation to stay afloat, hoping one of their "innovations" click with the consumers ... unfortunately, going by their past, they are fickle minded when it comes to dropping an entire product lines at the drop of a hat.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 26, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Although I like what Sony is trying to do with all sorts of innovative stuff, I think they are not doing it because of "innovation" per se, but it seems more out of desperation to stay afloat, hoping one of their "innovations" click with the consumers ... unfortunately, going by their past, they are fickle minded when it comes to dropping an entire product lines at the drop of a hat.



I think their camera line is a little different from their laptop line for example, and I really think it is a market (especially the pro) that Sony is trying to get into more and more. Don't Sony make most of the sensors that not only go into Nikon's but most new MF cameras on sale today?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 26, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Although I like what Sony is trying to do with all sorts of innovative stuff, I think they are not doing it because of "innovation" per se, but it seems more out of desperation to stay afloat, hoping one of their "innovations" click with the consumers ... unfortunately, going by their past, they are fickle minded when it comes to dropping an entire product lines at the drop of a hat.
> ...


True they make Sensors for several camera manufacturers, but I doubt the Sony line-up of mirrorless or SLT cameras are really cut out for the pro market ... granted their sensors are brilliant but their cameras as a whole package and their very limited lineup of lenses puts them at a disadvantage for a pro to consider replacing their DSLR ... having seen the list of the 15 FE lenses that will be out by the end of 2015, for the a7/R, I see that the mirrorless cameras are still several years away before professional photographers consider them as a serious tool ... but in the meantime if Sony does not get good sales, I'm afraid that they'd have no choice but to dump it ... I hope it does not come to that, coz I really like my a7 and wish for Sony to do well.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't get the attraction with fixed lenses, it's not like having a mount system changes the fundamentals of the way a camera works. Even if they never release any other lenses it would be good to be able to take the lens off.
Releasing a medium format body is a good idea, they just need to make sure not to cripple the system with a small buffer, sub-standard burst rate (3fps minimum), terrible menus, slow AF, etc...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 26, 2014)

All I want is FE 18mm f4 OSS pancake-style to go with my a7r :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> From a business standpoint I don't get it
> A company that's already bleeding money out of its butt hole
> Getting into a niche market that is also struggling to make money....


 
Your point is right on. Its just someone making up a rumor, Sony is not that stupid. MF companies are disappearing, expensive cameras are not selling, in fact, cameras in general are not selling.


----------



## JimKarczewski (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd go with the Pentax that's 40MP and $6700 and has removable lenses before I'd go with something with 10MP more and a fixed lens. Unless it's like the RX10 and has a Zeiss 24-200/2.8 or something similar, but if it came with say an 80mm/2.8, no thanks.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/739072-REG/Pentax_17971_645D_Digital_SLR_Camera.html


----------



## Aglet (Mar 27, 2014)

Not sure about some of those comments. If this article's right, Sony's sensor division is doing very well!
Diversifying and making some niche products for bragging rights is not likely to cost them a lot compared to the marketing benefits.

www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/03/26/sony-image-sensor-division-expected-to-grow-but-faces-competition


----------

